# Like Beer?



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2015)

[h=1]170-Year-Old Shipwreck Beer Tastes Gross, Less Thrilling[/h][FONT=proxima_nova_rgregular]When you're picking out a beer, what flavors do you look for? If hints of soured milk and burnt rubber sound delightful to you, then brews that were aged for 170 years at the bottom of the Baltic Sea just might be your thing.[/FONT]
[FONT=proxima_nova_rgregular]Scientists recently opened two bottles of beer from a shipwreck off the coast of Finland to get a profile of the 19th-century brews.

http://www.nbcnews.com/science/weir...reck-beer-tastes-gross-less-thrilling-n318911[/FONT]


----------



## jujube (Mar 7, 2015)

Well, frankly, I can't WAIT to get down to my friendly neighborhood Finnish bar.   Do they have any that taste like licking the inside of an old refrigerator?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2015)

:givemebeer:    Yes.  But I prefer that it tastes good.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> :givemebeer:    Yes.  But I prefer that it tastes good.



....


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2015)

:very_drunk:   What Ken said!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> :very_drunk:   What Ken said!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


>



Thanks, but I don't drink Bud any more.   My favourites on tap are Foster's Carlsberg, Stella, and a big variety of IPA's.  And the beer my hubby brews in our garage is awesome!  Come by for a pint (a UK sized pint).  Oh, and on visits to the US I drink bottled Sam Adams or Two hearted ale.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm not sure that I would have had the courage to try 170 year old beer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2015)

Fosters is our favorite too Ameriscot, but they stopped selling it in regular cans and bottles.  They only sell the large 'oil cans', so we went back to an old reliable Miller High Life.  We do keep an oil can on hand if we're having a nice barbeque or some crab legs for dinner.  We just split it. :cheers:


----------



## Glinda (Mar 8, 2015)

I like dark beer - Newcastle Brown Ale, Sam Adams, and ***** Modelo are some of my favorites.  170-year-old Baltic Sea Sludge - not so much.


----------



## WindnSea (Mar 9, 2015)

Hoogarden is my favorite beer.  It is a wheat beer from Belgium.  Had that while traveling back from Amsterdam with my sister long long ago.  Beer is great but I tend to avoid because for me its hard to just have 1... if you know what I mean?!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

WindnSea said:


> Hoogarden is my favorite beer.  It is a wheat beer from Belgium.  Had that while traveling back from Amsterdam with my sister long long ago.  Beer is great but I tend to avoid because for me its hard to just have 1... if you know what I mean?!



I know exactly what you mean!  We had some great beers in Brugges last summer.  Tried a lot of the local ones.  Made it difficult to walk straight.    If it just had less calories I'd drink a lot more of it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 10, 2015)

It is hard for me to compare the beers from overseas as I have not had any...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> It is hard for me to compare the beers from overseas as I have not had any...View attachment 15635
> View attachment 15636




You can buy them just about anywhere, Ken.  Any brewpubs around you who make their own craft beers?  You can buy American beers here and some of the ones they offer on tap are excellent.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> You can buy them just about anywhere, Ken.  Any brewpubs around you who make their own craft beers?  You can buy American beers here and some of the ones they offer on tap are excellent.



Our drive through Beer Barns seem to have a lot of selection, I will have to take the time and get out of the car!!!  LOL
.

.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2015)

Here ya go, Ken...

http://www.beer100.com/brewpubs_o_to_z/texas.htm

http://texasbeer.blogspot.co.uk/p/brewpubs.html

Cheers!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Here ya go, Ken...
> 
> http://www.beer100.com/brewpubs_o_to_z/texas.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 15641



  I've only become an adventurous beer drinker in the last few years.  Before that it was Miller Lite, etc.  Now I try all kinds although I still don't like Guinness or dark beers.  On our trips to the US we get Two Hearted Ale at my brother's house, Sam Adams at my sisters.  Then we visit the great brewpubs there and try all kinds of IPAs.  (India Pale Ales).


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 10, 2015)

Two of the American beers on tap at our favourite pub that we really like:

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/drink/craft-beers

And the price of their beers and ales is dead cheap!!


----------

